# Bessacarr e695



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Would it be better to ask Swift about some small niggles we have with our new MH (such as cab blinds not closing properly) or to contact the dealer?

There are just a couple of things we would like sorted but it such a long drive to the dealers.

Thanks in anticipation.

:?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

ThePrisoner said:


> Would it be better to ask Swift about some small niggles we have with our new MH (such as cab blinds not closing properly) or to contact the dealer?
> There are just a couple of things we would like sorted but it such a long drive to the dealers.
> Thanks in anticipation.
> :?


Hi,

Small niggles are really the dealers problem! That is what we are here for 

Give them a ring first.

Peter


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Peter

My,that answer was quick  

I will give them a call in the morn I think

Tom


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

ThePrisoner said:


> Would it be better to ask Swift about some small niggles we have with our new MH (such as cab blinds not closing properly) or to contact the dealer?
> 
> There are just a couple of things we would like sorted but it such a long drive to the dealers.
> 
> ...


Hi I have to add that Swift have been far more helpful than the dealer we bought our MH from :wink:


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

[ :?[/quote]

Hi I have to add that Swift have been far more helpful than the dealer we bought our MH from :wink:[/quote]

To be honest that is what I am worried about..you know,there is no real incentive to offer a service other than we may upgrade in 3 years time :?

Thanks tho


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Tom,

Your first point on contact should be with your dealer. However, we are available to answer any technical questions you may have, or if you simply need advise. If you have any specific questions, feel free to PM me or send me an e-mail: [email protected].

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Advice*

I need advice in respect of Yorkshire Pudding batter, microwave sausages and my love life? Is the advice line available 8O  :roll:

Russell


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Yep available and totally confidential, lets start with your love life, tell me all....


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Advice*



Rapide561 said:


> I need advice in respect of Yorkshire Pudding batter, microwave sausages and my love life? Is the advice line available 8O  :roll:
> 
> Russell


Russell,

While not qualified in love, batter or sausages, I will gladly try to help. Fire (or should that whisk?) away!

Ash


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

OOhher why has this topic that was a swfit topic been moved from the swift forum, I bet the original poster won't find it now 8O


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Advice*



Rapide561 said:


> I need advice in respect of Yorkshire Pudding batter, microwave sausages and my love life? Is the advice line available 8O  :roll:
> 
> Russell


As you can see from the number of posts i have submitted we are very new to motorhoming and would not have asked this question if we were an experienced poster like yourself. I cant make out if you are being sarcastic or not, but hey ho never mind. :?


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Advice*

No, he's not being sarcastic - just humorous.
Personally I like that sense of humour. It's much better than some of the really nasty, spiteful and totally unnecessary jibes I've read here.



ThePrisoner said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > I need advice in respect of Yorkshire Pudding batter, microwave sausages and my love life? Is the advice line available 8O  :roll:
> ...


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Advice*



ThePrisoner said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > I need advice in respect of Yorkshire Pudding batter, microwave sausages and my love life? Is the advice line available 8O  :roll:
> ...


Dont take offence our Russell has a 'special' relationship with Swift and he is trying to wind their elastic band up!!

Peter


----------

